# Lego Art.



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

A friend of mine took these and sent them to me today. Just thought they where cool and thought I would share a few with you nice people.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

My 4 year old will love those, nice one!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb - Really cool !


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent :thumb: Thanks for sharing


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

on a canvass they would rock

I'm gonna steal this idea!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

He already sells prints and canvasses.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol very cool


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty cool, they don't look like there pics of Lego men, they look in proportion with everything and look kind of life like.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I absolutely love these!
Do you have a contact email/web address for your friend?
Interested in these for myself and my younger bro as prints.
Pm me if it's easier- and if it's against forum rules, could a mod edit this post.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Will wait for mods.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok so I've asked Mr Viper about having these in the for sale section, However, I'm guessing that will be a no, as it will open up a bag of worms for them.

I will await clarification on giving contact info out.

So if any mod veiwing this could let me know.

Ta Mark.

In the mean time.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

So far all 4 of the series mini-figs have been great, Hazmat fig is one of the best, I managed to get 2 sets of all 4 series to put away for a rainy day, series 5 comes out soon http://www.brickset.com/detail/?Set=8805-1
some more mini-figs for your mate to include in his pics, they all look fantastic


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> My 4 year old will love those, nice one!!


Yep, he liked the climbing one


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome work there i love them  if any are sold im interested in getting one or made to a picture


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Very cool pics I love them all, nice to see something different. :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

They are exceptional!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Stay tunned for prices and sizes.

Ta. Mark.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

These are fantastic


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Love the pics cant wait to see more ive got an empty space in my room thats in need of a funky canvas:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Some cracking shots there :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Now On Sale

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2976045#post2976045


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool shots :thumb:


----------

